# Favourite movements from Bach's Mass



## Oliver

Which are your favourites? I'd go with 'Et in unum Dominum' or either of the Kyrie Eleison's.


----------



## Animato

Do you mean the b-minor Mass? I had the honour to participate in a performance of the b-minor Mass here in Frankfurt Germany. I was member of the choir singing bass voice. I liked the first Kyrie the most. It is fantastic.


----------



## Niv Yehuda

The end of the Credo is extraordinary in its chromatic harmonic passages!


----------



## Marcel

Oliver said:


> Which are your favourites? I'd go with 'Et in unum Dominum' or either of the Kyrie Eleison's.


Like all Bach's music is plenty of the majestic, tenderness and beauty.


----------



## ziesha

its charismatic beauty.


----------



## Wiglaf

Oh, to pick one is so terribly hard, my friend! The whole Credo sequence...the opening Kyrie Eleison...and especially the finale, "Dona nobis pacem"...all three are impeccable.


----------



## tgtr0660

The entire b-minor mass


----------



## spokanedaniel

My favorite movement changes. At the moment it's Quoniam tu solus sanctus. But whenever I listen to it (which is often) I am unable to shut off the music until the end of the Sanctus. Many of the movements have been my favorite movement at one time or another.


----------



## hpowders

OP: The movement closest to the end.


----------

